# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  2 Menstruaties in half jaar,wil zwanger worden

## n..

Sinds mei ben ik gestopt met de pil omdat ik heel graag zwanger wil worden.
de week erna werd ik ongesteld en na 3 maanden een keer. ne ben ik alweer 3 maanden niet ongesteld worden maar ok niet zwanger.....
ben al bij de dokter geweest maar die zegt dat ik me geen zorgen moet maken.
als ik volgend jaar mei nog niet zwanger ben mag ik nog eens terugkomen....
ik maak me wel zorgen of het wel gezond is en of ik zo wel zwanger kan raken.
heb verder geen lichamelijke klachten

----------


## snipper

Hoi n..

Je hoeft je nog geen zorgen te maken hoor. Het is heel normaal dat het een tijd duurt voor je menstruatie weer normaal is. Een half jaar of zelfs een jaar is niet vreemd. Ik zit zelf een beetje in hetzelfde schuitje als jij.
Was je voordat je met de pil begon wel regelmatig?

Ik hoop voor je dat het snel weer allemaal 'normaal' is!

----------


## jenny L

.het is heel normaal dat het lang duur dat alles weer normaal is. bij mijn is dat percies het zelfde. 25 oktober mirena laten verwijderen en na 2 dagen ongi.geworden en nu al 2 mnd. niet meer. maar je wordt er wel onzeker van. maar het kan soms wel een half jaar duren voor dat het weer normaal is.
ik hoop voor jou dat het snel normaal is vooral als je kinderen wil.
heel veel succes.

----------


## snipper

Hoi n.. en jenny L,

Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het nu met jullie gaat? Bij mij wordt de menstruatie nog steeds niet regelmatiger...  :Frown:  Bij jullie dan?

Groetjes

----------


## Reen11

Ik raad je eigenlijk toch aan om niet al te lang te wachten met het bezoeken van je huisarts, als je menstruatie uitblijft.
Ik heb ruim een jaar gewacht en blijk dus PCO te hebben.
Als het niet goed voelt, gewoon door laten verwijzen!

----------

